# Other Pets > Birds >  Deb's Delinquents!

## broadude

Rosie:

Out for a stroll:




Jasmine:






Ayesha (Doll):






Shrek:






Bobbie:






We have a "snow day" from work today...so...

Breakfast (I added sweet potato):



Stuffed Manicotti:

Ayesha's bowl is the one without the Manicotti, instead she had a paper towel wrapped around her bowl.

----------


## Teresa

I love the pictures!! I used to have 3 blue crowns and a white belly. I miss them as they all have such cool temperments. I bet they are enjoying your snow day also!!

----------

_broadude_ (12-31-2009)

----------


## broadude

They are!  On non-working days they get to stay out of the cages all day. :Smile: 

Sorry you don't have your birds any longer?  Mine certainly keep me entertained.

----------


## Hypancistrus

That looks like an awesome bird room! Tara and I have been looking at YouTube vids of bird rooms and saying we'd like to do that. Not in this house, probably, but in our next house.

----------

_broadude_ (12-31-2009)

----------


## broadude

It used to be my den (it's attached to my bedroom) they sort of took over and moved me out, so of course I had to get them a floor that could handle their "traffic." :ROFL:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

They are all great looking birds but your female electus is simply gorgeous!  :Good Job:

----------

_broadude_ (12-31-2009)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Beautiful birds!  I want some birds so badly but I don't think it would work out with my two cats.

----------

_broadude_ (12-31-2009)

----------


## broadude

> Beautiful birds!  I want some birds so badly but I don't think it would work out with my two cats.


Some have done it "successfully" (quotation marks because their have been scares) Some have failed at it and the bird suffered/died as a result...frankly, I wouldn't want to have any dogs or cats, because in my opinion they actually do pose an "immediate" risk to birds either out of playfulness or instinct.

All I have to do is think, "what would I do if I got a cat and it hurt my birds?"  I would hate to have to put down my cat for doing what came naturally..and of course I would be WRONG to do it..but that would be my reaction.  So, because I love animals..I can't have a cat or dog 

(I waaaaant a little peke). :ROFL:

----------


## rabernet

Being a new birdie owner myself, after the initial "ooooh, what's THAT mom?" from my two cats, they usually just hang out on the bed while I'm in the living room with the bird. Or sleeping on the sofa, occasionally opening one eye to see what the bird is currently doing (she sticks very close to me, her favorite place when out is on my shoulder - I try to encourage her to explore, but she just climbs right back up so she can preen my hair and ears). 

I am very aware of where the cats are at all times, and Diamond the dog is 10 and more interested in sleeping and has shown no interest in the bird at all.

----------


## rabernet

Deb, your birds are gorgeous!

----------

_broadude_ (01-01-2010)

----------


## Boanerges

Beautiful birds and set ups Deb!!!! I absolutely love that blue and red one  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## DragonBallz

What beautiful birdies!

----------


## Calift

Gorgeous birds! Is Jasmine a type of cockatiel? She's such a lovely rosy color!!

----------


## singingtothewheat

> Rosie:
> 
> Out for a stroll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine:
> 
> ...



Do they allow you to sleep?   I love birds but they really mess with my allergies.  They are absolutely beautiful!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh your birds are gorgeous!!! I love Doll and Bobbie! 

I'm absolutely smitten with the kind of bird Bobbie is, I can't think of what they are called. They are gorgeous and the ones I've met have been absolute sweet hearts. I would love to have one some day but I don't know the first thing about them and I would rather get one from a breeder than a pet store  :Sad: 

They are spoiled! Look at that fancy food! Looks better than what I eat on most nights!

----------


## broadude

> Gorgeous birds! Is Jasmine a type of cockatiel? She's such a lovely rosy color!!


Ooops..I didn't get an alert that the thread had a post..sorry!

Jasmine is a Red-breasted Cockatoo. :Smile:

----------


## broadude

> Do they allow you to sleep?   I love birds but they really mess with my allergies.  They are absolutely beautiful!


I don't know...I sleep anyway because I am Deaf. :ROFL:   I am thankful that I haven't developed any allergies yet.  :Please:

----------


## broadude

> Oh my gosh your birds are gorgeous!!! I love Doll and Bobbie! 
> 
> I'm absolutely smitten with the kind of bird Bobbie is, I can't think of what they are called. They are gorgeous and the ones I've met have been absolute sweet hearts. I would love to have one some day but I don't know the first thing about them and I would rather get one from a breeder than a pet store 
> 
> They are spoiled! Look at that fancy food! Looks better than what I eat on most nights!


Bobbie is a sweetheart.  She also happens to be an adoptee from a rescue.  A sweeter bird, I have not met yet.  She's a Jendaya, or Jenday.  They are sometimes confused with Suns.

----------


## Minja777

Gorgeous birds!   :Smile:  caiques are such comical little things 

I have 4 birds and 2 dogs and a cat , and they coexist quiet well actually , my dogs nor cat are interested in the birds other than a sniff here or there , and actually I've been more concerned with my macaw trying to bite and hurt them lol , they can be near his cage or stand and he will climb down to them just to try to bite them. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

